# Seeking Players in Colorado Springs, CO



## jdrakeh (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll give this another shot 

I'm looking for 3-4 players in the Colorado Springs area to meet bi-weekly at Compleat Games & Hobbies for an old-school high fantasy game set in either Allansia or Arduin, using old-school rules (either Advanced Fighting Fantasy, High Fantasy, or Arduin Adventure). As added incentive, note that Compleat hands out punch cards that you earn credit on simply by _gaming in the store_ - these can later be redeemed for munchies and/or store discounts on purchases.


----------

